# How much power?



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

As most of you know, I'm currently rebuilding the motor in my '85 n/a. I will turbo it if I can get the parts, but I'm unsure if the guy will sell them or not. If not, then I will keep it an n/a motor.
Anyway, if it stays n/a, what kind of power should I expect from these mods? (I know it won't be a lot, but I would like to squeeze a little extra power out of it if I can.)
-NGK plugs and wires
-2.5" catback exhaust w/Magnaflow muffler
-MSA headers
-K&N FIPK intake
-electric fan conversion
-and possibly camshafts. Here are my options:
Duration Lift
260/260 .420"
270/270 .427"
280/280 .435"

Advice and suggestions are welcomed, especially concerning the cams. They're at the bottom of the mod list anyway. Thanks.


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

You will notice a difference, but when you buy the extractors AKA headers, my tip is to do the full exhaust, not just headers and cat back. Same with the intake filter, the zed filter box is rather a last min thought then design in my opinion.

Cams, you want one that provides lots of low down to mid range to notice a difference, if your going turbo, get one that provides mid to high rpm. Cams are a mystery until you know what your after, so call a cam vendor and work something out, i'd get the cams reground though....

As for the fan mod, well yes its a good idea if your fans old and close to locking up, but if not, put the cash towards your turbo setup first.

Your plugs and wires are going to be standard fare, how ever, you may be able to use the Vmax style turbo plus, im not sure if there will be any gains on a nat aspirated car, but if you wish to try go for it, same price anyway. something you maywant to look into is a TB upgrade, and a ported head if your after some breathing for NA.

My final advice? scrap all of that, just buy new plugs and leads, buy a 3 inch exhaust, k and n intake, and buy the turbo conversion parts, its a much better bang for buck, and by what ive heard, you can pick them up in america for a few hundred, and in the end, is what you'll spend on cams, fans and extractors.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

The lift on those cams are weaksauce, bwahaha


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

more than 256/264 cams is when you start to get aggressive and really loppy
256/264 is a mild cam


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Get the turbo motor cams, as I recall they were in the 270s and nicely driveable.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Get the turbo motor cams, as I recall they were in the 270s and nicely driveable.


242/242 for both turbo and non-turbo


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> 242/242 for both turbo and non-turbo


FSM says 252, but ok. Dunno where I got 270 from, brain fade this morning.....


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> FSM says 252, but ok.


My info matches Z31.coms, but it could be wrong.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah the 84-86 FSM, Engine Mechanical, Page 40. Unless Im reading that wrong. A and B are listed as 252*.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

I've already got the KA throttle body ready to go in. 

When you say full exhaust, does that mean I would need a 2.5" piece of pipe to go from the headers to the cat? Then I would have my catback and muffler, right?

I'll probably scrap the cam idea for now and look at it when I have more money. 

Also, I was under the impression that the K&N intake is just the filter attached to the stock piping...is this correct?


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

nissandrew said:


> I've already got the KA throttle body ready to go in.
> 
> When you say full exhaust, does that mean I would need a 2.5" piece of pipe to go from the headers to the cat? Then I would have my catback and muffler, right?
> 
> ...


yea, thats right. If you meen the K&N cone filter. It's like $55 I think.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

http://www.redz31.com/pages/caminfo.html


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

Well a cat back exhaust is from the cat back to the rear of the car, what you need is the full exhaust, headers (waste of money just go turbo) front pipe, cat back and muffler.

Yes a pod filter will fit on the stock piping, depending on which one you get you may have to add a bracket to it.

Good idea to scratch the cams, save your money for the turbo setup.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm running 270/270/.480 on a turbo / 9:1 engine and it works out well. Lots of lope, less idle, real happy low end


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, maybe I don't want to go turbo!  Actually it all really depends on if I can get the parts from this guy. I really don't have a ton of money to put into this project, but I would like it to run pretty well. I'm not looking for major performance mods...although I would love to do them, I just can't afford it right now.
Thanks for the replies and the advice. All very helpful.


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

errrrrr. going turbo will be cheaper than what you have listed buddy. Your in the us of a, the parts are cheap, wreckers have z31's by the handful, i don't see why this one guy is your only option? 

I myself cant see any point in doing up an NA engine, a complete waste of time, is what springs to my mind. only good thing about an N/a is the compression ratio


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

I actually have a hard time finding turbo parts nearby...so whatever. I wouldn't really be "doing up" an n/a motor anyway. I just want a few mods to make it a little quicker. At this point in my life, I don't need a crazy fast sports car.


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

just because its turbo, doesn't mean its going to be fast.

Forgive me for saying this, but the z31 300zx stock and mildly modified is one of the slowest cars i have ever driven. Then why do i like it so much? 

Potential, its got loads to offer, it runs 6 psi boost which is nothing, and still develops 200 HP at the crank, add more boost, breathing, some better management, and an intercooler, and you have a car that can quite easily take the later zeds for a lesson, do the same with a z32, and youve probably just gotten a second off the quater mile.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

I never said that turbo=fast.
Anyway, I've got my own plans for my car. If I can get ahold of the turbo stuff, then I'll turbo it. If not, then I'll do some basic bolt-ons and rebuild the motor.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

nissandrew said:


> I never said that turbo=fast.
> Anyway, I've got my own plans for my car. If I can get ahold of the turbo stuff, then I'll turbo it. If not, then I'll do some basic bolt-ons and rebuild the motor.



www.z31.com/4sale

there, you've just been given a way to "get ahold of the turbo stuff." What's the excuse now? =)


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

get a cam thats wild, experiment man  my wittle air cooled volkswagen has a stupid peaky camshaft

Webcam 111 .476" @ 238 duration ... my valvetrain is noisy due to this cam lol im going to change to a lopey cam next just to get that lopey idle...i was told that i can stay with the stock cam when i turbocharged my engine but i wanted to change it, just so i know and i have the experience with the camshafts :thumbup:


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

OK85NA2T said:


> www.z31.com/4sale
> 
> there, you've just been given a way to "get ahold of the turbo stuff." What's the excuse now? =)


Yeah, uhhh...that's where I've been looking, thanks. That's where I found the guy.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

okay so what's wrong? it's not like only one person on the classifieds is selling turbo stuff... i know this may seem crazy, but you may have to buy the pieces individualy.... OH NOEZ =)


----------

